# Vintage Worthington Air Compressor



## Jacobott2 (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone,
I have this Worthington air compressor and I cannot find any information on it at all. This is the only legible tag on it, but just looking for any sort of help with it as far as how much it’s worth or where to find parts for it etc. Thanks!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

Jacobott2 said:


> I have this Worthington air compressor and I cannot find any information on it at all


I'm afraid I'm not going to be of much help, but I love that old manufacturers tag! Great pic.
I did come up with a bit of their history, a website link (Worthington Air Compressor Sales, Parts & Service in OH, PA, WV) and number. Since you have the serial number, try giving the number a call (330-717-6507) and hopefully they can help you out. Good luck 👍

I find their history cool and informative...

*About Worthington Air Compressors*
Worthington started out as Worthington and Baker, founded in 1840 by Henry R. Worthington, who would eventually go on to found the American Society of Mechanical Engineers, and Henry Baker. Henry R. Worthington is also the inventor of the direct action steam pump.
Shortly after Baker’s death, Worthington formed Worthington Hydraulic Pump Works in 1862. Worthington’s pumps were used extensively on board ships during the American Civil War for bilge pumping, firefighting, and other uses.
In 1915 Worthington Hydraulic Pump Works merged with International Steam Pump Company to become Worthington Pump & Machinery Corporation, and in 1952 changed its name to Worthington Corporation.
After a series of mergers during the course of the twentieth century, the company now operates as Worthington Compressor Services with branches in Alpharetta, GA, Buffalo, NY, and Holyoke, MA. It was created as a legacy spin-off in 2012 to provide service, parts, and OEM for industrial customers using Worthington pneumatic products.


----------



## Jacobott2 (1 mo ago)

Thank you! That helps and I will give them a call!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

You're welcome. And welcome to the site!


----------

